# need cooler for Intel i3 4130



## RON28 (Apr 29, 2016)

Stock cooler is making a lot of sound and temps are rising even at idle condition. I want to use a CPU cooler but my cabinet is very small. here it is Zebronics cabinet

Case Dimensions	:	176 x 386 x 345 mm (W x D x H)
Motherboard Configurations	:	Micro ATX
Drive Configuration	:	CD-ROM : 2 x 5.25", HDD : 5 x 3.5", FDD : 1
Optional system cooling fans	:	Side 1 x 80mm fan
Expansion slots and ports	:	4
Front panel control	:	Power switch, Reset switch, Power LED, HDD LED, USB x 2, Mic in and audio out
Materials	:	NA
Side panel	:	Normal
Tool free	:	No
Net Weight	:	2.4 Kg
Color	:	Red/Black
Power Supply	:	Optional

I want to know can i install Deepcool Gammaxx 200 inside this cabinet or not


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 29, 2016)

A stock cooler should be sufficient for i3 , given that the thermal paste is applied well and not dried up and Stock Cooler is properly seated and fans are going @full RPM when needed.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RON28 (Apr 29, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> A stock cooler should be sufficient for i3 , given that the thermal paste is applied well and not dried up and Stock Cooler is properly seated and fans are going @full RPM when needed.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk



but while gaming temps reach upto 85-90C.


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 29, 2016)

I dont think you can install this cooler inside your current zebronics cabinet.You should consider changing it to a better one first before going for a new cooler.


----------



## RON28 (Apr 30, 2016)

quicky008 said:


> I dont think you can install this cooler inside your current zebronics cabinet.You should consider changing it to a better one first before going for a new cooler.



the problem is i don't know assembling pc parts if i buy a new cabinet


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 30, 2016)

well you can get it assembled at any reliable computer store by paying them around Rs 200-300.


----------

